# collet extension



## justin (Apr 28, 2011)

okay I'm new to the router world, but like working with wood for over 40 years.
I was at lowes and they had a router and table for $35, and have wanted one for years, okay why not ! I've been looking at bit sets and think I'll go with mlcs, I don't have the time to work with wood to spend the big bucks for whiteside or cmt. but want good bits when the wife wants something made.
I have not bought the bits yet but it looks like from what I read, the problem with the table and a 1/4 inch router collet and the short shank of the 1/4 bits will leave me needing an extension, mlcs offers one one but it's for a 1/2 collet only.
does anyone know where or if a 1/4 inch to 1/4 inch extension is made.

$35 is only a
good deal if I can use it, I knew it would not be great, and will one day move up to better. I like working with red oak and don't want to mess up a piece of wood that cost more the the router and table HA !!!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not that often you would need a collet extension. I myself have never needed one. I use 1/4" & 1/2" bits all the time.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

In all the years I've been using a router I have never contemplated using a collet extension, but then, I do have and have previously had routers that plunge through the base.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been tempted to but an extension for use in the router table, but so far I have managed. I will buy an MLCS one or an Axminster one if I need to.


----------

